# EWCM for 5 days?



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I am ovulating right now, however, I have had EWCM for the past 5 days. And when I say EWCM, I mean gobs and gobs of it! I never had this before my son was born when we were TTC. And now here we are, not TTC, and my mucus is going crazy! Anyone else experience this?


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep, I usually get at least 4-5 days of EWCM. I read somewhere that younger women tend to get more and that, as we age, we may only get one day. Funny, since I am 38!

ETA: Also, certain things may influence your CM such as drugs, diet, etc. Did you do something different/take something different this cycle?


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacelovingmama* 
Yep, I usually get at least 4-5 days of EWCM. I read somewhere that younger women tend to get more and that, as we age, we may only get one day. Funny, since I am 38!

ETA: Also, certain things may influence your CM such as drugs, diet, etc. Did you do something different/take something different this cycle?

Hmm...I am 24 so maybe that is it. Didn't really do anything different. Hmmmm


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

my regular pattern is 6 to 7 days of ewcm.


----------

